# BMQ Start



## 18-and-ready (7 Jul 2007)

When does the next BMQ start up? Iv got my interview on the 10th but my work needs to know asap plus myself just to get a rough estimate on things.

Thanks


----------



## AverageJoe (7 Jul 2007)

I'm not sure about the next BMQ start date but I'd advise you not to get ahead of yourself. The application process may take a few years or a few weeks or even a couple of days you have no way of knowing when you will be accepted and when the next available BMQ date is from the date of your acceptance or even if that particular BMQ has already been filled up. I wouldn't be telling your current employer that you will be quitting with in such and such time frame.

Its probably best to ask that question when you are done with the interview. The person with whom you have the interview will ask you if you have any questions after your interview is done, that's probably the best time to ask. ( Although I have a feeling that they will just tell you to go about living your life without worrying to much about when you will be sent to BMQ )

Now mind you I'm no expert on this matter, I'm just a hopeful candidate waiting for my training to start in a couple of months.


----------



## Meridian (7 Jul 2007)

18-and-ready said:
			
		

> When does the next BMQ start up? Iv got my interview on the 10th but my work needs to know asap plus myself just to get a rough estimate on things.
> 
> Thanks



Don't say anything to your work until you have a signed offer. Even then, most businesses will do what is in their best interest, including letting you go earlier than when you expected if you give too much notice.

2 weeks is typically the bare minimum, with a month more appropriate for professional type jobs.   At 18, I'm assuming the 2 weeks is more suiting, and I'm fairly confident the Forces will be able to give you 2 weeks notice.


----------



## 18-and-ready (8 Jul 2007)

I've finished the CFAT and Medical.. Interview is on the 10th my work knew about the army the whole time.. actually about 6 months ago when it began
The owner is a pretty good guy he understands but wants to know basically just a month to expect it. But I guess I'll have to wait and see.

Thanks for your time guys


----------



## Canadian Kid (8 Jul 2007)

hey fellas, well I'm leaving for Basic on August. 27th to Nov. 30th in St. Jean, Quebec. a friend of mine just completed all his testing and hes just waiting on the call. But the recruiters in Mississauga, Ont. told him the next date after mine is on Sept. 3rd. Good luck you guys. 
And if there is anyone out their leaving on the same date as me, let me know.


----------



## 18-and-ready (8 Jul 2007)

Holy, I heard a few people saying there was one on...July 17th also.. I hope I don't have to wait till Sept that would push my plans back quite a bit.
I just wanna know but no one can really give answers this whole thing is such a waiting game.. gotta love it

How was your interview? 
I've been so nervous about it, everyone says ill do fine but I am still nervous


----------



## Canadian Kid (8 Jul 2007)

the interview was a piece of cake, its usaually takes about 30 to 45 mins to complete. the questions are not hard at all. Just know information on the specific job your applying for (mine was infantry) and just be yourself. Trust me before you know it the interview will be over and if all goes well he or she will recommend you. im sure you will do fine, i was nervous as hell and i did great. Good luck.

Just curious to what recruiters to applied to??


----------



## Canadian Kid (8 Jul 2007)

lol, oops crappy grammer... i meant; what recruiters did you apply to? i was with Mississauga Detatchment.


----------



## 18-and-ready (8 Jul 2007)

Thats good to hear I am going for infantry also
I want to the Recruitment center in B.C. that was a few weeks ago to finish my medical
They are backed because of a switch over in staff or I would of had my interview faster
at least thats what they told me. Some members of staff didn't understand why they had me going in
so late and tried to get me in the same day as my medical, guess it just couldn't happen.


----------



## NJL (8 Jul 2007)

18-and-ready said:
			
		

> Holy, I heard a few people saying there was one on...July 17th also.. I hope I don't have to wait till Sept that would push my plans back quite a bit.
> I just wanna know but no one can really give answers this whole thing is such a waiting game.. gotta love it



Check the basic training subforum...It goes in order based on when you receive you job offer... the people on the July courses generally received their job offer a while ago...last I read on this site people are currently being placed for around Sept 3.. So you'll probably to going in sept (if all goes well)... my interview/medical is on July 17, I hope to get on Sept basic training course..


----------



## muahaha (9 Jul 2007)

Man you guys are lucky my interview was hell i had two people drilling me on everything. Im going for armoured and they where asking me questions about armoured and infantry at the same time. That wa on june 19 and im still waiting for a job offer.


----------



## Keebler (11 Jul 2007)

As for the summer bmqs, im sure they are pretty much already filled up. I got my offer in April for BMQ starting July 16th. You will need to wait for your offer before you will know what course you are on, most likely in the fall sometime by the looks of the courses.


----------



## 18-and-ready (12 Jul 2007)

Thanks for your input guys.

I went to my interview it went well and the recruiter said he thought I was eligible and that he talked to the guy that slots in and I would most likely IF I got the call to go on sept
so now I'm just waiting on my offer.

( crossing fingers )


----------



## Savage (13 Jul 2007)

Canadian Kid said:
			
		

> the interview was a piece of cake, its usaually takes about 30 to 45 mins to complete. the questions are not hard at all. Just know information on the specific job your applying for (mine was infantry) and just be yourself. Trust me before you know it the interview will be over and if all goes well he or she will recommend you. im sure you will do fine, i was nervous as hell and i did great. Good luck.
> 
> Just curious to what recruiters to applied to??



really your interview was 30 mins? i did mine on june 12th for infantry reserves and it was like a 5 min interview and he said i was eligable. ( i threw in my great grandpa fought and LIVED at vimmy and my grandfather fought and lived in france in WWII) i wonder if that helped me but yea they said 2 weeks, its been a month now:\


----------



## 18-and-ready (13 Jul 2007)

What.. theres no way the questions they asked took 5 mins..
mine took an hour an a half.. but we also did have some conversation in between questioning

If it takes a month they told me to call him and ask whats going on. You should do the same


----------



## Savage (13 Jul 2007)

all they asked me is like, why do u wanna join, do u have any problems with working with people of different races, he gave me a sheet  of drugs and asked me my experiences with them


----------



## 18-and-ready (13 Jul 2007)

When did you go in for your interview again?

I did all that and more a lot of it was yes and no questions
some of it was to elaborate on my work but there were something like 4-5 sections he went through.

Do you have any clue on when your training is? he told me sept
What recruitment center did you go to? I went to the one in B.C.


----------



## Savage (13 Jul 2007)

still waiting on call. and i did mine in winnipeg


----------



## Meridian (15 Jul 2007)

Savage said:
			
		

> really your interview was 30 mins? i did mine on june 12th for infantry reserves and it was like a 5 min interview and he said i was eligable. ( i threw in my great grandpa fought and LIVED at vimmy and my grandfather fought and lived in france in WWII) i wonder if that helped me but yea they said 2 weeks, its been a month now:\



Savage - 

The interview isn't a pass-fail scenario.  The military assigns you a score on several different criteria, including all the tests you have done AND your interview.   You are merit listed with this score.   The lower the score, even if you are eligible, the longer you wait. 

Personally, while joining to carry on family traditions is an admirable reason, I hope you have thought it through more than simply basing it all on your grandparent's background.


----------



## Savage (15 Jul 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Savage -
> 
> The interview isn't a pass-fail scenario.  The military assigns you a score on several different criteria, including all the tests you have done AND your interview.   You are merit listed with this score.   The lower the score, even if you are eligible, the longer you wait.
> 
> Personally, while joining to carry on family traditions is an admirable reason, I hope you have thought it through more than simply basing it all on your grandparent's background.



obviously,i just said it so he knew i had background. and i obviously wouldnt join the army just becauses my grandparents did


----------



## Testify (18 Jul 2007)

I had my interview last week and he offered me Sept 3 (few spots left) or Sept 17.  I asked him for the 17th cause my bday is the 4th so I thought it be nice to be home for that with my family and friends.  He said he's calling me this week with an offer.  Well he said yesterday, but I'm hoping he is going to call this week.


----------



## Brett (20 Jul 2007)

I waited 4 months for a phonecall that should have came 3 months and 2 weeks earlier.  :threat: 


there is nothing you can do but wait - and that is what makes it so hard.

many courses run across the country throughout the year, res or reg. You could be placed in a summer program that lasts two months, or you could be placed in a fall program that runs until the end of the winter. It all depends on many, many factors.

If everyone gets accepted into the canadian forces, * you will be placed on a bmq course *, you just have to wait for it.

i myself leave in just under two weeks to connaught ranges, ottawa. I'm excited, but anxious because i've been in the military for just over 2.5 months, and the majority of people i've talked to claimed to me that they did their bmq directly after they were sworn in. have patience, use * all * the extra time you can get to get yourself in shape [trust me, you don't know how bad of shape you're in until you do your first run], enjoy your civilian life, and god bless.


----------



## Testify (20 Jul 2007)

Got my call today  .. only 3 days lates.  Sept 10 here I come.


----------



## 18-and-ready (21 Jul 2007)

congrats and good luck im still waiting on my call, this week hopefully.


----------



## Dontgo (23 Jul 2007)

If your call is taking awhile 18-and-ready just look at it as time you can use to prepare. Look up everything you can find on BMQ and exercise regularly and then more regularly, and if necessary more regularly after that. I didn't have to wait long to get my call but waiting 2 weeks for the flight out seems like an eternity.


----------



## muahaha (23 Jul 2007)

This is getting very Frustrating im still waiting for a call for a job offer and i comp everything on the 19th of june. im going to give them a call when they open just so i can gt some kind of answer. will update


----------



## 18-and-ready (24 Jul 2007)

yup call em and see whats up
yea im using my time but still.. damn it i wanna know lol


----------



## Testify (24 Jul 2007)

I wanna know why some take a long time and others like myself went through in a week.  I guess I got lucky?  
Just seems odd.  I guess maybe depending on the recruiting center and how busy they are/how many new applicants.

Anyway, I feel for you guys I couldn't imagine waiting that long to hear back.  Soon enough my friends.


----------



## muahaha (24 Jul 2007)

Well I called yesterday and the reason is that it's taking so long is that someone has to sign a waver form do to some credit problems from 4 years back. They told me that it should be signed yesterday or this week i hope. and im in vancouver and they have alot of people trying to get in so its really busy.


----------



## Brett (25 Jul 2007)

Like all of us, they, too, are allowed to be lazy. But they do try to push it as fast as they can because usually the spring time is the most hectic time due to all the younger applicants who want on a summer course.

Good luck to you all, This will also be my last post probably because I leave in just over a week and I have all of this stuff do. I still haven't gotten my I.D card   but I'm going to contact the BOR in London tomorrow and book myself in there. 

Bye for now and see some of you in September


----------



## Meridian (25 Jul 2007)

Nova said:
			
		

> Like all of us, they, too, are allowed to be lazy.



Positive already I see.

You do realize that people in the military take vacations too, right?  And that, as much as the military likes everyone to be the same, everyone starts out so very unique, with very different circumstances, qualifications, trade choices, and not at all evenly spread out each day?


----------



## Brett (25 Jul 2007)

I can't decipher whether or not your post was in an agreeing state, or a disagreeing state, with mine. However, before anything starts, I just want to point out that my recruiting proccess took approximately 4 months. I was a little bit angered that it took so long, but I couldn't blame them because I was told several times that the ammount of people joining the military was massive - especially at that time, too. 

When I said that the recruiters are allowed to be lazy, I meant that they are allowed to take their times - rushing things often lean to potential problems for applicants and themselves. We are all lazy, in a sense, to take our time on important things.

Now that is out of the way, I hope nothing heated was in the back of your mind.


----------



## 18-and-ready (26 Jul 2007)

Im going to BMQ Sept 10th anyone with me?


----------



## Testify (26 Jul 2007)

18-and-ready said:
			
		

> Im going to BMQ Sept 10th anyone with me?



That's when I start.


----------



## BlakeTC (30 Jul 2007)

I Start My BMQ August 20th. RCR Infantry anyone got the same day?


----------



## ReadyandWilling (30 Jul 2007)

18-and-ready said:
			
		

> Im going to BMQ Sept 10th anyone with me?



I go in today to get the date of my course, but the recruiter told me Probably the 10th of September. Where are you going? St. Jean or Bordon?


----------



## 18-and-ready (30 Jul 2007)

Testify, infantry?

Ready, where do you live?


----------



## ReadyandWilling (30 Jul 2007)

Yellowknife NWT


----------



## Testify (30 Jul 2007)

18-and-ready said:
			
		

> Testify, infantry?
> 
> Ready, where do you live?



Infantry.  Waterloo, Ont.

You?


----------



## wrenchturner (31 Jul 2007)

for those of you that are going to start BMQ just remember that its all just a game but its done to teach you..listen to your instructors and give everything 110%.. try to work with every one whether you like them or not..for those that are waiting they will let you know when you are going to start..after all your interviews and testing they will send you to your swearing in and you will start not to long after..
GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL! 
its not easy but lots of fun and hard work


----------



## 18-and-ready (31 Jul 2007)

Infantry and I'm in B.C.

to bad neither of you are in B.C
where do you wanna get placed? I'm going to PPCLI


----------



## Testify (31 Jul 2007)

PPCLI also.  So you go to BMQ in BC?


----------



## Dontgo (31 Jul 2007)

I'm going Reg. Infantry and live in B.C. going PPCLI and I'm doing BMQ in St. Jean


----------



## 18-and-ready (31 Jul 2007)

Testify
No not BMQ in B.C. I live in B.C. - BMQ in St. Jean

Dontgo
Thats sweet when are you being sworn in?? and when do you start BMQ?
Just by memory I think my swear in is on August 23rd
And BMQ Sept 10th


----------



## Dontgo (1 Aug 2007)

I swore in July 19th. I leave for BMQ Aug 4th and offically start Aug 6th


----------



## 18-and-ready (3 Aug 2007)

holy shit you must be pumped eh


----------



## Aneifer (5 Aug 2007)

BlakeTC said:
			
		

> I Start My BMQ August 20th. RCR Infantry anyone got the same day?



My start date is Aug 20th for RCR


----------



## winks2872 (9 Aug 2007)

when i graduated (about 6 weeks ago) they were starting 2-3 bmqs a weeks bettween st jean, meaford, wainright, gagetown and borden..... usually if your trade is open and your desirable you'll be on a bmq within a month of your interview... this is just based on peoples experiences that i know. good luck


----------

